

Intention.js: Rewrites your HTML based on the user's context. - mildweed
http://intentionjs.com

======
mildweed
Allows you to do two things:

    
    
      *  change around attributes on tags, usually src, href or class
      *  move HTML elements around the page
    

Based on whatever you want (Context.js):

    
    
      *  Window width
      *  touch capabilities
      *  pixel ratio
      *  [code your own here]

------
drivebyacct2
Is this more appropriate than doing the same thing in CSS/@media?

~~~
joe8756438
What's "appropriate" depends entirely on what you are doing. Intention.js
gives you really fine tuned control over how an element responds to different
contexts, be it a width threshold, interaction mode, display resolution, could
even use scroll depth or number of user's visits to the site.

